# Water shuts Off when turned to hot!



## archy48 (Dec 23, 2011)

Im trying to figure out why my bathtub water turns off. When i turn the water on in the cold area it comes on fine, but once moved to hot side the water shuts off. What would cause this.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

archy48 said:


> Im trying to figure out why my bathtub water turns off. When i turn the water on in the cold area it comes on fine, but once moved to hot side the water shuts off. What would cause this.


If the next valve up the line is shut off... that'll do it.

Is this a new problem? 
Does it happen at any other hot water faucet?


----------



## archy48 (Dec 23, 2011)

it just started happening and it only happens in the shower not at sinks, I turn the handle on, water starts coming out you know in the blue area but once it hits the red area it stops immediately


----------



## archy48 (Dec 23, 2011)

which valve would u be refering to. I haven't messed with any valves an it just went from working one day to not working the next.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

archy48 said:


> which valve would u be refering to. I haven't messed with any valves an it just went from working one day to not working the next.


most fixtures will have a shut off valve (for servicing)
look under the sink and you'll see these.

Showers don't get them as much...
but if it exists it'll be inside an access panel behind/near the shower...
or accessed from below the shower.

What is on the next floor below you... UNDER your shower?
hth


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The anti scald valve is stuck inside the control valve.
Look it up on the companys web site that made it.
Everyone is differant on how to get it.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

joecaption said:


> The anti scald valve is stuck inside the control valve.
> Look it up on the companys web site that made it.
> Everyone is differant on how to get it.


geez joe...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What? I've seen it many times. A tiny amount of sand or scale build up and it sticks.


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

joecaption said:


> the anti scald valve is stuck inside the control valve.
> Look it up on the companys web site that made it.
> Everyone is differant on how to get it.


+1!...


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

you most likely need to replace cartridge something going on in anti scald part...


----------

